

Ask HN: Open-source projects with good codebases for beginners? - goodside

Which publicly available source repos do you know that would be valuable to beginners in the project's language looking to broaden their knowledge?<p>Bonus points if the project isn't the obvious "killer app" for its language.
======
naner
NetBSD. They consider code quality their #1 feature.

------
vlad_didenko
try dbrelay.com if looking for coding in C

------
spitfire
Linux kernel.

